# Internet zugriff  Was ist port 500



## Erpel (25. August 2003)

Ich hab grade die folgende Meldung von meiner Firewall bekommen, kann damit leider nichts anfangen.
Kennt jemand von euch die abgebildete Kommunikation? Für Aufklärung wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. August 2003)

Hallo,

Der lokale Sicherheitsdienst lsass.exe (Local Security Authority Subsystem) steuert die Richtlinien für User. Wenn Sie nicht als Administrator angemeldet sind, und nur auf bestimmte Dateien zugriff haben, ist die lsass.exe dafür verantwortlich. Versuchen Sie sich mit einem falschen Usernamen anzumelden, wird die lsass.exe dieses feststellen und den Zugriff auf das Betriebssystem verhindern.

Lovegate ist einer der Viren der sich für diese Datei interessiert. Einen Zugang zum Rechner offen zu haben, nennt man “Backdoor.”

Quelle: http://www.frankn.com/html/lsass_exe.php

bye


----------



## Erpel (26. August 2003)

Ja, nur leider steht auch da nichts von einem Port 500.
Kennt jamand das?


----------



## danube (26. August 2003)

http://schwarz.thueday.de/pipermail/tlug_allgemein/2000-February/001997.html


----------



## Erpel (26. August 2003)

Danke, es taucht nicht wieder auf, deshalb werd ich das einfach vergessen.


----------

